# Swift Sundance 590RL electrics



## malcmari (Mar 12, 2010)

I had the NE183.03 control panel replaced after a couple of months but now the "lightening" symbol to show the 240 hookup is working no longer appears even though the 240 mains supply is present. This is only a little annoyance but I have now discovered the battery charger is no longer working. The batteries are charging OK when the engine is running.
Anybody had similar problem ?
Checked the mains unit and th e RCD and MCB all seem OK
I will check to see if there is a 240 volt supply to the battery charger but apart from that not sure what to do, perhaps it's in the control panel ?


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*2nd in two days?*

Hi,
Below reply to prev post yesterday?
Feed to panel showing mains on is from battery charger - if you look there are three cables on the output connector 
Hi,
If a Swift circa 2007/2009 with Nord electrics , then ist a common problem in that the charger has most likely failed
I have had two charger failures on my Ace and at the time due to continual problems with the Nord kit Kath at Swift put me in direct contact with Nord who collected/repaired/reurned chargers, control panels and fiuse boxes in around 5 working days until Swift stopped using the stuff
Now you have to have the faied component returned to Swift for repair - my last fuse box took SIX weeks to be returned to my dealer and unlike the charger when the fuse box fails nothing works
So check you have power at the charger supply to confirm the problem is within the charger and then try Google/ebay for a repair or replacement if that fails - Dealer/Swift - Swift customer service are great and will help if at all possible 
Good Luck
Ray


----------

